# When can my litter go to their new homes?



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

When is it okay to give away the babies? I know I have to seperate the males from the females at about 4 and a half weeks but when can I give them to their new homes?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

the best time to remove the boys is at 5 weeks on the dot... though you can a few days earlier if you want to be extra sure, even just a few days could be vital to their development. the girls can stay with mom, and the boys should go with older male(s) so they continue to learn adult socialization skills.

as far as adopting out goes, most breeders like to keep them for a while longer just to make sure everyone's extra good to go... around 6 or 7 weeks is a good time.


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

The thing is I dont have an older male lol, I bought the mother while she was pregnant not knowingly, will the boys still be okay if they arent with an older rat? Okay thanks for that


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

The baby boys will be fine without an older baby sitter. While the older baby sitter can do well to teach them all about being rats, and ratty manners, as long as the baby boys are left together they can still learn from each other.


----------

